# A little about myself....



## STARBUCK10 (Aug 8, 2007)

I've been in the customer sevice industry for over 12 years and it was burning me out so decided to do a career change into Information Technology. It's not the most popular thing to do a career change later on in life but it's something I had to do to feel the excitement about your job. I always wanted to learn more in computers so I can fix my own machine when it has trouble and of course to make money for myself and family. I'm trying to get into the field by way of Help Desk Support and it's not easy to get in, but I am determined. I have taken a variety of course at a jr college in town know I'm studying to take my A+certification Exam. It's a huge endevour but what do I have to loose I want to take control of my future. I just bought and Exam Cram book to help me intensify my studying. Any suggestions or encouragement would be greatly appreciated. My test is in a few weeks although I think I can reschedule if necessay. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sportsninja (Aug 28, 2007)

My advice would be to stick with it.....Its good that you have your exam already scheduled......though you should get out of the mind set that you can reschedule anytime. I found that by having an end date, it made me study and prepare myself that much harder. Definitely pay attention to details of your book. 

Hint* Make sure you know the IRQ's and their associated numbers. Also, pay attention to the system requirements of each of the Windows Operating systems from 98 an on. Best of luck with everything.

SN


----------



## STARBUCK10 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you very much...any suggestions and encouragment is a great help!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## STARBUCK10 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks, I'm back at the grind.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

(you should have w8ed until after you were done to join the forums they are addicting.)


----------



## Nik00117 (Jan 8, 2007)

I would suggest the following, read SLOVED problems on TSF (I did)

Also take practice tests like MAD, its how I passed, only one in my school to pass as well.

A+ cert to some is extermely hard to others extermely difficult I think it has to do with work experience. For example I had HUGE ammounts of work experience with PCs, so as I was reading the questions I could relate, and I knew how I sloved them.


----------



## STARBUCK10 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Thanks for the feed back....*


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I personally found the CompTIA A+ certification to be extremely easy to get. Unlike many other certification exams, A+ tended to have extremely short and easy multiple-choice questions.

While the A+ cert doesn't exactly count for a whole lot in the industry, it is definitely an essential foundation cert. A must-have if you want a start in the industry.


----------



## STARBUCK10 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement...


----------

